# Suche gutes Mousepad



## Jasper (18. April 2010)

Hi,
ich suche zurzeit ein schönes Mousepad.... 
das ist eigentlich auch schon alles

Ich hab ne "Logitech MX518" und kratze mit der immer nur auf meinem Schreibtisch (Holz) rum.

Ich nutze die Mouse zum  hauptsächlich zum zocken
(MW2, CSS und so...)

Habt ihr einen Empfehlung für mich?
Sollte nicht zu teuer sein aber schon was schönes


----------



## DeaD-A1m (18. April 2010)

hallo!!
ich besitze auch seit ein paar Jahren ne mx518, und bin anfangs noch auf Billig-Mousepads damit herumgerannt. Als ich jedoch anfing mehr zu spielen musste natuerlich auch ein besseres MP her.
Ich habe zahlreiche getestet und nutze zur Zeit diese Beiden :
Compad  Vario Pad "HL² Aftermath Mousepad"
Compad Counterstrike Source CSS Variopad Mauspad
Sie sind mir seit Jahren treue und gute Begleiter, da elastisch, gut zu reinigen, gute abtastungsoberflaeche und natuerlich schoenes Motiv 

ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen


----------



## Jasper (18. April 2010)

Klingt interessant, auch wenn ich HL2 nich so cool finde.
Hast du ma nen Directlink, für Amazon oder so?
Finds bei Google nich.


----------



## DeaD-A1m (18. April 2010)

Bei Amazon hab ichs nicht gefunden, hab hier mal andere links :
Compad Counterstrike Source CSS Variopad Mauspad
Modding - Computer Modding - Case Modding - yastore.de Compad Counterstrike Mousepad Limited Edition
Thalia | Spiele: Counter Strike - Mousepad/Mauspad - Source


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (18. April 2010)

Steelseries 4/9HD oder Razer Goliathus. Letzteres nutze ich in der Speed-Variante. Macht sehr viel Spaß.


----------



## Ahab (18. April 2010)

Ich hab auch das Goliathus Speed Alpha. Da kann man schön den ganzen Unterarm drauf parken.  Man muss nur gucken, dass da der Platz reicht. In den kleineren Größen ist es eventuell nicht so empfehlenswert, da es sehr hoch ist und der Rand am Handgelenk scheuert.

Die Rush Pads von Sharkoon sind auch sehr empfehlenswert und kosten nur n Appel und n Ei!


----------



## pixelhaufen (19. April 2010)

Wenn es ein grösseres Mousepad mit rauerer Oberfläche sein darf, dann kann ich das Sharkoon Outplay! empfehlen.

+ sehr gross
+ wasserabweisend
+ billig
+ etwas höher

Die Rushmats von Sharkoon sind zwar um vieles günstiger, aber imho bei stärkerem Gebrauch schneller abgenutzt. Noch ein Nachteil ist, dass die Dinger recht schwer zu reinigen sind. Ausserdem komme ich persönlich nicht mit den niedrigen und glatten Pads zurecht. 

So long,
p!


----------



## Jasper (19. April 2010)

Ja ich finde das Razer Goliathus Speed Alpha sieht sehr schick aus.
Is aber doch recht teuer.
Danke für eure vielen Empfelungen.


----------



## pixelhaufen (19. April 2010)

Wenn es nicht gar so hoch sein soll und die Grösse passt, dann nimm das Sharkoon 1337 XL Gaming Mat. Hat die gleichen Maße so wie die gleiche Oberfläche und ist ca. um die Hälfte günstiger als das Teil von Razer.

Razer Goliathus Speed Alpha
Sharkoon 1337 XL Gaming Mat "Black"

So long,
p!


----------



## bulldozer (21. April 2010)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ROCCAT Sense, Adrenalin Blue Mousepad

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/arti...332DF06FB712CC.www1?aid=22898&agid=766&ref=13


----------



## Jasper (23. April 2010)

Hab mir jetzt das Razer Goliathus Speed Alpha bestellt. Danke für die Vorschläge!
Ich werd ich dann die Tage schreiben, wie ich es mir gefällt.

Status:
Ich hab die Bestellung letzen Freitag aufgegeben und auf der Seite von Redcoon steht immer noch: "Ihr Auftrag wurde entgegen genommen"
-.-

Update:
Habs hier liegen!

Also ich finde es soweit echt cool. Sieht toll aus und fühlt sich super an.
Aber: Es ist viel zu groß. Geradezu riesing. Ich habs jetzt senkrecht und nicht quer hier liegen. Somit reicht es vom Platz her.
Leider ist der Wiederstand nun völlig anders... 
Wagerecht gehts nach Links und Rechts blitzschnell und nach Oben und Unten etwas träger.
Senkrecht gehts nach Links und Rechts nun langsamer als nach Oben und Unten.
Das ist leider ehrlich gesagt ****

Hat da wer nen Tipp? Macht das fürs Gaming vieleicht garnichts?


----------



## peppnick (1. Mai 2010)

hab das mouspad in verbindung mit meiner G9 auch, hatte vorher eins von Qpad
QPAD - CT - Large, weiß, 4 mm, Gaming-Mousepad, 4 - Computer Shop - Hardware,

und muss sagen das Razer gewinnt eindeutig 

schick es zurück und bestell es dir eine nummer kleiner es gibt ja davon 3 varianten welche hast du überhaupt?


----------



## Jasper (1. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub ich hab die aller größe. Das Ding is 45cm breit und 30cm hoch.
Hm zurück schicken finde ich immer extrem nervig. Ich hab mich jetzt auch schon daran gewöhnt.
Das zocken darauf ist einfach toll.


----------



## peppnick (1. Mai 2010)

Jasper schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab die aller größe. Das Ding is 45cm breit und 30cm hoch.
> Hm zurück schicken finde ich immer extrem nervig. Ich hab mich jetzt auch schon daran gewöhnt.
> Das zocken darauf ist einfach toll.



ja klar ist es nervig aber am ende bist du doch besser dran


----------



## Gateway (1. Mai 2010)

Hab momentan das hier in Gebrauch.
Klasse Teil wie ich finde.

PC - Mousepad Killer 2 Black/Red Gamer Pad: Amazon.de: Bürobedarf & Schreibwaren


----------



## Beachboy (2. Mai 2010)

Roccat Taito hab ich mir letztens selbst zugelegt. Ist Bombe und nicht sooo teuer. N bisschen groß, aber kann ich mit Leben.

Roccat Taito Mousepad (ROC-13-050) | hoh.de


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2010)

Wie wäre es mit einem Razer Destuctor...?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. Mai 2010)

Moin,

bevor ich ebenfalls ein Thema mit diesem Anliegen öffne, stelle ich meinen Bedarf hier hinein:

Ich suche ein Mousepad, welches für den mehrstündigen Betrieb am Rechner geeignet ist. Die Hand wird dabei zum Großteil der Zeit in Anspruch genommen. Eine sanfte eventuell mit Gel gefüllte Handauflage wäre nicht verkehrt.

Kann mir jemand eine heiße Empfehlung aussprechen?

Beste Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Painkiller (5. Mai 2010)

Evtl. sowas?

Kmelektronik.de: Hardware, Software, Computer und Notebooks zu günstigen Preisen


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. Mai 2010)

<<Painkiller>>,

der Flachmann macht einen guten Auftritt, ist mit rund 34 Euro allerdings etwas viel für meinen schmalen Geldbeutel  Es muss nicht zwingend ein Mousepad für Zocker sein.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Mai 2010)

Gibt noch das hier...

Digitus Mauspad mit Gel-Handballenauflage, blau | hoh.de

Ist aber aus Stoff....


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. Mai 2010)

Das sollte für meine Zwecke völlig ausreichen. Mein Rechner zu Hause wird auch mit einer MX518 versorgt, die durch die angenehme Passform solch eine Mausunterlage nicht nötig macht. Der Rechner, an dem ich überwiegend Werktags arbeite, hat eine nicht besonders ergonomische Pilot-Maus von Logitech. Ein Mousepad mit Gel-Handballenauflage ist da eine willkommene Bereicherung. Ich danke dir für deine Mühen, <<Painkiller>>.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Mai 2010)

Gern geschehen...


----------

